
Devonshire Research Group – Tesla Motors Part II [pdf] - eternalban
http://devonshireresearch.com/research/Devonshire%20Research%20Group%20-%20Tesla%20Motors%20-%20TSLA%20-%20Public%20Release%20-%20Part%20II.pdf
======
6stringmerc
An interesting read! While I linked it too this is the original for HN
consideration, just a heads up.

